# Drop shot question



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I will be trying it for the first time this year and have watched Youtube vids on how it is done. None have mentioned how to detect a hit.

Is it a strong hit? Is it one of those "Hey I just felt a twinge" and then you set the hook?

Help!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

The bites are all different. Sometimes you feel the thump, sometimes your line just starts to swim off and other times it just feels like you have a leaf on your hook. It all depends on the mood of the fish. 


Good luck with this. I have caught a bunch of fish with the drop shot rig, it works for sure!


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

your depth will make a big difference on what youll feel. most times its a tap. almost like a bluegill pecking at a lure.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

i ve heard zona describe it, like feeling the stretch of a rubber band, i kind of agree but most of the time its just a little extra weight.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

My experience has been the smaller the bass the harder they hit it. Any large bass has been extra weight at the end of the line or maybe a tiny peck. Small bass and panfish hit it hard. That usually tells me whether or not I'm on the right fish.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

My favorite rig.  I've experienced all kinds of hits. From the hard hits to the "I think there's a fish on but it could be weeds". Watch your line and if it does anything out of the norm, good bet you have a fish. When in doubt, set the hook....just make sure the rig does not fly back at ya.


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

if u feel anything unusal,reel down and set the hook. once u do it for awhile u'll get better idea of whats up.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It is both depending on the mood of the bass. I have had solid thumps like you would with a regular jig-n-pig. I also have had occassions where there is just a slight weight at the end of the line. I have also received solid strikes like when a bass strikes a spinnerbait.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks a ton for all the help guys! Tight lines!!!


----------

